# Sono di Napoli, ma...



## falonpla

Hola, tengo un libro de ejercicios en el que no vienen las soluciones, tengo una duda en la siguiente frase.

Sono di Napoli, ma ....... venuto a vivere a Roma due anni fa.

Por lo que he visto en el libro de gramática me decantaría por rellenar el hueco con la palabra sono, pero he visto algunos ejemplos en los que se usa ho venuto. Cuando he de usar uno y cuando otro, y cual se usaría en este ejemplo concreto?

Grazie.


----------



## gatogab

falonpla said:


> Hola, tengo un libro de ejercicios en el que no vienen las soluciones, tengo una duda en la siguiente frase.
> 
> Sono di Napoli, ma *sono* venuto a vivere a Roma due anni fa.
> 
> Por lo que he visto en el libro de gramática me decantaría por rellenar el hueco con la palabra sono, pero he visto algunos ejemplos en los que se usa ho venuto. Cuando he de usar uno y cuando otro, y cual se usaría en este ejemplo concreto?
> 
> Grazie.


----------



## ursu-lab

falonpla said:


> Hola, tengo un libro de ejercicios en el que no vienen las soluciones, tengo una duda en la siguiente frase.
> 
> Sono di Napoli, ma ....... venuto a vivere a Roma due anni fa.
> 
> Por lo que he visto en el libro de gramática me decantaría por rellenar el hueco con la palabra sono, pero he visto algunos ejemplos en los que se usa ho venuto . Cuando he de usar uno y cuando otro, y cual se usaría en este ejemplo concreto?
> 
> Grazie.



Es *IMPOSIBLE*: el verbo "venire" SIEMPRE quiere el verbo "essere" como auxiliar. 
Te confundes con "ho venduto" del verbo transitivo "vendere" (vender).


----------



## falonpla

Bueno, en realidad no lo vi en ningún ejemplo de mi libro, pero hice una busqueda en google y encontre muchos resultados con la expresión "ho venuto" , por lo que supuse que también se usaría la expresión para algunas cosas, así que aunque me queda claro que se rige el verbo essere como auxiliar, podrías explicarme que significa si encuentro escrito en alguna parte "ho venuto"??, es italiano vulgar o directamente es una barbaridad?
Gracias


----------



## marcolettici

falonpla said:


> podrías explicarme que significa si encuentro escrito en alguna parte "ho venuto"??, es italiano vulgar o directamente es una barbaridad?
> Gracias



No creo que llegue a ser una barbaridad, pero tampoco es correcto.  Me parece algo que diría yo, "traduciendo" ráplidamente del castellano sin pensar.  He venido... Ho venuto.  Es fácil de hacer.


----------



## gatogab

falonpla said:


> Bueno, en realidad no lo vi en ningún ejemplo de mi libro, pero hice una busqueda en google y encontre muchos resultados con la expresión "ho venuto" , por lo que supuse que también se usaría la expresión para algunas cosas, así que aunque me queda claro que se rige el verbo essere como auxiliar, podrías explicarme que significa si encuentro escrito en alguna parte "ho venuto"??, es italiano vulgar o directamente es una barbaridad?
> Gracias


Hemos llegado a la conclusión que google es traicionero como punto de referencia, ya que no corrige los errores de quién escribe.


----------



## ursu-lab

marcolettici said:


> No creo que llegue a ser una barbaridad, pero tampoco es correcto.  Me parece algo que diría yo, "traduciendo" ráplidamente del castellano sin pensar.  He venido... Ho venuto.  Es fácil de hacer.



No sé qué se entiende por "barbaridad". Si lo dice un extranjero no pasa nada porque es obvio que está aprendiendo el idioma, pero si lo dice un italiano nativo (nunca en mi vida lo he escuchado, ni por los más analfabetos) sí que es una barbaridad.
Ahora no me sale un ejemplo en español, pero en el escrito sería algo como escribir "haber" en lugar de "a ver". Con la diferencia que esta barbaridad sí que es bastante habitual.
Si te fijas, *ninguna *de las páginas de los enlaces que has encontrado en google está escrita por italianos, excepto unos pocos casos donde (como te decía arriba) en realidad querían decir "ven*d*uto":

_Se vendessi tutto quello che __ho venduto fin ora._

Aquí tienes un enlace donde un italiano explica bien la impresión que le causa esta falta a un nativo:

_un bambino di seconda elementare scrive meglio -.- 
per la serie: "Ho venuto non ti ho trovato e me ne ho  andato". mah... _ 


Un niño de segundo de primaria escribe mejor....


----------



## l'amore

''he venido''en español pero en italiano no se puede decir''ho venuto'' sino ''sono venuto''

porque la forma del verbo que es usada no es''avere''sino ''essere''

La gente que sabe ambos idiomas(italiano y español) ve eso en muchos casos.A veces si se confunde con palabras que existen en italiano o en español.


----------



## Tomby

ursu-lab said:


> Ahora no me sale un ejemplo en español, pero en el escrito sería algo como escribir...


"Soy de Nápoles, pero  _soy venido_  a vivir a Madrid hace dos años".

Falonpla: según mis apuntes, el verbo *essere* es el auxiliar de los verbos "de movimiento", reflexivos, intransitivos, de cambio, etc.


----------



## marcolettici

ursu-lab said:


> No sé qué se entiende por "barbaridad". Si lo dice un extranjero no pasa nada porque es obvio que está aprendiendo el idioma, pero si lo dice un italiano nativo (nunca en mi vida lo he escuchado, ni por los más analfabetos) sí que es una barbaridad.



De acuerdo.  Suponía que el error venía de un extranjero aprendiendo el italiano (como yo), y es natural decirlo, pero muy equivocado.  No creo que ningún italiano sea capaz de decirlo.  Eso sí sería una barbaridad.


----------



## l'amore

Soy de Nápoles pero he venido a vivir en Madrid que hace dos años.


----------



## Neuromante

l'amore said:


> Soy de Nápoles pero me vine a vivir en Madrid que hace dos años.



El ejemplo, por desgracia, no vale, en español no se usa tanto el pretérito perfecto y además en este caso se añade "me". No es que esté mal del todo, pero es muy forzado.

Te corrijo, además, un error gramatical


----------



## Agró

Soy de Nápoles pero he venido (me) vine a vivir en a Madrid que hace dos años.

Así.


----------



## l'amore

no es obligatorio añadir ''me''

y además me refería al tiempo en el que recién llegué.  

Pensé que me tuvieron preguntado apenas llegué


----------



## Neuromante

Si fue cuando llegaste entonces "hace dos años" sobraría ¿No?

La frase es: Soy de Nápoles pero me vine a vivir a Madrid hace dos años.

Ya puse que con el "me" no está mal del todo. Pero es mil veces mejor ponerlo, entre otras cosas, si lo omites no queda implícito el que sigas viviendo en Madrid, sólo estás diciendo que hace dos años fuiste a Madrid (Para vivir) ni siquiera que llegaras a quedarte. 


Discúlpame, sin ánimos de molestar, pero no entiendo absolutamente nada de tus últimas dos frases. Deduzco que te refieres a que esa frase la dirías cuando llegaste a Madrid y te respondo basándome en eso, pero no entiendo nada.


----------



## l'amore

no dije que era mal 

me confundí con algunas palabras por lo visto 

Tienes razón neuromante.

Un saludo cordial y muchas gracias por la corrección.


----------

